# RIP all 127 WSK dogs



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Superior Court Judge Ed Wilson ordered this morning that 127 pit bulldogs seized in a Dec. 10, 2008 raid in Wilkes County be euthanized. The dogs were seized at Wildside Kennels on Mertie Road near Millers Creek.

The judge heard arguments from several individuals in Wilkes Superior Court, including representatives form the Humane Society of the United States and the prosecutor, that the dogs would pose a threat if adopted into families. Members of several animal advocacy groups, as well as individuals, had asked to be allowed to adopt the dogs.

The ownership of the dogs was awarded to the county when the owner of Wildside Kennels, Ed Faron, 61, of Mertie Road failed to pay the county for the care of the animals.

Faron was sentenced to 8 to 10 months in prison last week after pleading guilty to 14 counts of felony dog fighting.

Donni Juan Casanova, 18, was given a suspended sentence of six to eight months after entering a guilty plea of to one count of felony dog fighting. Casanova is the adopted son of Faron.

The third defendant in the case, Amanda Grace Lunsford, 25, was sentenced this morning to 45 days, suspended for 24 months of supervised probation. She entered a guilty plea to a misdemeanor count of cruelty to animals.

Wilkes Journal Patriot - Welcome


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Sad day for *ALL* Pitbull owners.....


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

wow I have read this on a few other forums and the pit haters are eating this one up........ I can't believe I really thought he was innocent just goes to show you never know......................:hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

R.I.P to all the APBT's. Those poor dogs just another heartbreaking day in the APBT world.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> wow I have read this on a few other forums and the pit haters are eating this one up........ I can't believe I really thought he was innocent just goes to show you never know......................:hammer:


Just cause someone takes a plea bargain doesn't ALWAYS mean they are guilty. Im not Mr. Faron, but it has been said by more than one person who knows him that he took the plea to protect his family from having to serve time as well. Would YOU not do the same?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Poor dogs  I wish they would have given those dogs a chance to be rehabilitated and placed in good homes. Another sad day for the apbt  RIP baby angels


----------



## danleys gracie (Jun 25, 2008)

man that just really sucks, dont know what to really say about this but i feel really bad for those dogs because they dont deserve it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

A Superior Court judge yesterday ordered that Wilkes County destroy more than 127 pit bulls seized from a dog-fighting ring, angering people who had offered to adopt the dogs or help with their placement.

"Those dogs are going to be killed solely because of prejudice," said Ledy VanKavage, an attorney for Best Friends Animal Society, which had offered to pay to have the dogs evaluated and to spay or neuter the adoptable dogs.

"They should be judged as individuals just as people are," VanKavage said. "It's a massacre."

County officials have said they would abide by a judge's order, but that the judge didn't have a lot of choice. They said that state statutes define dogs involved in dog-fighting operations as dangerous and that a county ordinance requires that dangerous dogs be destroyed. That was yesterday's finding by Superior Court Judge Ed Wilson Jr.

The 127 pit bulls, including about 60 puppies, were seized on Dec. 10 during a raid on Wildside Kennels. It's unclear exactly how many dogs there are now.

The dogs are being held in a secret location, and several litters of puppies have been born since the raid.

After court yesterday, county officials estimated that there are about 150 dogs now.

Kennel owner Ed Faron, 61, pleaded guilty Thursday to 14 counts of felony dog fighting and was sentenced to 8 to 10 months in prison. His adopted son, Donni Juan Casanova, 18, pleaded guilty to one count of felony dog fighting and was given a suspended sentence of 6 to 8 months.

Amanda Grace Lunsford, 25, the third defendant in the case, pleaded guilty yesterday to a misdemeanor count of cruelty to animals. She had originally been charged with felony dog fighting.

Lunsford is Casanova's fiancée and had been living at the house less than a month at the time of the raid, her attorney said, and her role was to feed and water the dogs. Lunsford was sentenced to 45 days, which was suspended for 24 months of supervised probation.

A judge had awarded the dogs to Wilkes County last month after Faron failed to pay $52,925 that the county had requested for boarding and care of the dogs.

Wilson ordered the dogs destroyed yesterday after hearing from a prosecutor, the attorney for Wilkes County government, Wilkes County's animal-control director and two representatives from The Humane Society of the U.S., who all called for the dogs be euthanized.

Amanda Arrington, N.C. director for The Humane Society of the U.S., and Chris Schindler, the agency's deputy manager of animal-fighting law enforcement, both told the judge that these particular dogs have been bred for aggression. The Humane Society of the U.S. was the lead agency involved in the undercover investigation that led to the arrests.

Wilkes Animal Control Director Junior Simmons told the judge that some of the dogs that were puppies when they were seized in December are already showing aggression toward each other.

"They're not just play fighting," he said. "They're starting to draw blood."

Best Friends Animal Society, which operates one the nation's largest animal sanctuaries, had contacted County Attorney Tony Triplett within days of the December raid. The group had offered to work with rescue agencies to place the dogs.

But when Judge Wilson asked yesterday if Best Friends had gotten involved at the last minute, Assistant District Attorney Fred Bauer told the judge that the group had called him last Thursday and Friday, and had called his boss, District Attorney Tom Horner, yesterday.

"That's just totally misconstruing the contacts we had with the county attorney and the attempts we tried to have with the DA," VanKavage said.

She said she left a message for Bauer a month ago, on either Jan. 13 or 14, and had made at least three attempts to contact the DA's office. "I left a message for Fred Bauer and he never returned my call," she said.

After court yesterday, Bauer said he couldn't recall if he'd gotten a message from Best Friends, but that he didn't intend to mislead Wilson and would clear it up with the judge today if there was any misunderstanding.

The case had been set for trial next month. People working on rescuing the dogs thought they had more time.

VanKavage said that when she learned about yesterday's ruling she called Wilkesboro attorney William Burke to seek an injunction against destroying the dogs. She said Burke reported that when he got to the courthouse shortly before it closed, the judge was gone and the order was already signed. She said that Burke told her he thought the dogs would be dead before he could get the request before the judge.

It was unclear last night if the dogs had already been destroyed.

VanKavage said that Bauer misrepresented her side's interest to the judge and it affected the proceeding.

"I think the judge wanted to hear our side of it and if we'd gotten some notice, we could have gotten into that courtroom, but the DA's office chose to stonewall us and because of that, these puppies died," she said.

The Humane Society had to buy additional cages to separate some of the dogs because of their aggressiveness, Bauer told the judge.

Simmons told the judge that Wilkes County picks up about 5,500 dogs and cats a year, and places about 1,500 in homes. The rest are euthanized.

■ Monte Mitchell can be reached in Wilkesboro at 336-667-5691 or at [email protected].

Judge orders that pit bulls be destroyed


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That’s absolutely disgusting!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

That burns my effin blood Marty ! I hate that they do this to these dogs  I bet most of them if not all were not even fought to begin with they just kill our dogs just kill them. The evil is not in the dog it's in these heartless inhuman beings. One day the APBT will have it's justice this is so damn heartbreaking and disgusting.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

> Just cause someone takes a plea bargain doesn't ALWAYS mean they are guilty. Im not Mr. Faron, but it has been said by more than one person who knows him that he took the plea to protect his family from having to serve time as well. Would YOU not do the same?


no I'm sorry but it he wasn't guilty he should of fought for his dogs not plead guilty to dog fighting and no no I would not do the same. As well known a Faron is if he's wasn't guilty he could of had plenty of back up to fight this.

and sadiesblues I'm with you on the bet I doubt half of them were really actually fought..................


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

If he didn't have the money to fight them they could have threatened him to plead guilty or they were going make him serve some serious time. We don't know the details of the case. My main concern is the dogs you don't just kill dogs because they are pit bulls. Every dog should have the right to be rehabilitated and evaluated based on the dog itself not what breed it is or who's yard it came from. They only put down 2 of vick's dogs why the hell couldn't they have given these dogs the same chance? It's bullshit!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

R.I.P. to all those poor babies!!

That judge should rot in HELL.......................


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

They said two month old puppies were already showing agression and "more than play fighting." Even in game bred dogs, isn't 2 mths a little early?


----------



## Jr. (Nov 3, 2008)

sad day!!


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

sw_df27 said:


> wow I have read this on a few other forums and the pit haters are eating this one up........ I can't believe I really thought he was innocent just goes to show you never know......................:hammer:


He took a plea bargin to save his family and more of man/woman than you are because he would support you instead of running his mouth and you would have probably rolled over like cur to save your own butt. That is bullshit to say something like that when this man has done nothing except dedicate his entire life to these dogs and you don't know him!!! You don't know the story in full and sitting their behind your computer; guessing at what you know and don't know about somebody. This is the plain entrappment to the fullest, he didn't get caught doing dogs - he is in trouble for talking about what he loves when they came into his home and sit down with a plan to get him. Hunted him down like a animal, maybe that is the America you want but not here, I believe in the Jacksonian Era to the fullest and it once again democracy has failed to stand up for us as doggers.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

So sad  I thought they where going to rehome the dogs.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm gonna suggest that you chill the hell out your one to be talking about people running thier mouths sitting behind a comp :clap: First of all I wouldn't have to take a plea to save my family I wouldn't put my family in the position to get in trouble. And second your right I don't know him and I doubt you do either so can the people on this forum not have a descussion about this topic intelligently and give our Opinions with out you running your mouth.......

and I might add I never once said he was guilty of fighting his dogs


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Well he did take a plea to keep certain people out of it, He's not your and your not him. So you do different things.
It sad all the way around so how about not bickering about it and making it worse, that'd be fantastic.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

no bickering here I'm DONE............


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Let's try not to turn this thread into an argument ... This is a very sad case all around. We don't know all the details of the case therefore we can't say if he is guilty or not or why he plead guilty to some charges. Either way this is injustice for the breed. We could all very easily be in this persons shoes you don't have to be an ex-dog fighter to find your self in this persons situation. All you have to do is own an apbt a yard full of apbt's a treadmill a break stick, or anything that resembles dog fighting paraphernalia in your possession to wind up in the exact same situation as Ed faron. As APBT and Pitbull owner's we need to stand united and fight the system our dogs cannot defend themselves we are there only voice we are useless to our dogs if we cannot come together on one accord to educate and fight the breed discrimination. At the end of the day we are all in the same boat fighting for what could be gone tomorrow.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Basically there were 14 dogs which the DA said had scars consistent with dog fighting. Ed says those dogs came to him in that condition. (Which I completely believe) And the DA gave him 3 options.... and I'll tell anyone like I told him he did the right thing.

1. Face NO time what so ever...and walk away. Just give the names of the people you got those dogs from.

2. You and your son plead guilty. You get 14 counts of dog fighting (one for each dog scarred) do 8 - 10 months in prison... your son gets NO time in prison just gets probation.

3. Fight it... and you and your son face 127 counts of dog fighting, and harboring an animal for the purpose of a dog fight. (1 for each dog and puppy seized) and BOTH of you are looking at between 40 - 60 YEARS depending on the judge and the jury.. if your court appointed lawyer can't win.

Which would you choose?

*From another board.*


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm so sad, this is so stupid.
There is no fairness here at all.

Someone like Michael Vick gets to have his dogs adopted and rehomed and rehabilitated, but someone who truly loved dogs and gave most of his life to them, gets no chances to save his dogs

that just sucks


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

I do know him personally and spoken with him several times about breedings with sons of rapid boy and since he wrote the complete game dog book, which is icon in books of game dogs. I am not just half butt internet dogger who runs his mouth like he knows everything and doesn't put to real life use because I do. We can settle this like gentlemen or women in the show ring and the pull track if you don't believe me. Most of the people who own these dogs shouldn't and piss me off when pet bulls owners automatically think because it is game dogs that you are automatically guilty, that is what your post implied.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

did you actually read my post or what I didn't automatically imply anthing. All I said was I thought he was innocent and most the people here on this forum know me and know me and the hammer to the head smiley was used as a duh I'm being a smart ass remark so I don't care if I pissed you off with my "pet bulls" or not. 


> half butt internet dogger


talk about implying:clap:



> We can settle this like gentlemen or women in the show ring and the pull track if you don't believe me


theres nothing to settle your the one on a internet forum taking all this stuff personally can we say get a life.......................... The truth will come out eventually and either me or you can say I told you so until then we shall agree to disagree about what ever it is you think were not agreeing on.:flush:


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

It's sad times we live in, folks. The legal system is probably more corrupt than any one defendant that they judge. The courtroom is nothing but a pit itself and when you're in there you're just another dog. Nobody gives a shit about you, only your money. Funny thing is, at least in the real pit, there is a little honor and fairness. In the legal system, money decides everything. Can't hardly expect justice to prevail when you're working with a public defender.:flush:


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

He saved his son from facing 127 counts....hey, that is the way a father should be. Whether or not he was guilty of the charges is irrelevant. Who cares? ...At least he wasn't breeding a bunch of faulty dogs and getting rich off of people. Those dogs have to suffer thier entire life for the mistakes of the byb that bred them. These are gamebreds, last time I checked the [] is what made a pit dog a pit dog....like it or not. Yeah, I know it's illegal ...so is getting stoned and street racing...should we burn those people at the stake too? I think he may have got entrapped or he was put out there by some chatty kathy. I commend the man for looking out for his own blood...especially with all the selfish dead beat parents these days.....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Very good post!!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:

Very well said MadBood!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MADBood said:


> He saved his son from facing 127 counts....hey, that is the way a father should be. *Whether or not he was guilty of the charges is irrelevant.* Who cares? ...At least he wasn't breeding a bunch of faulty dogs and getting rich off of people. Those dogs have to suffer thier entire life for the mistakes of the byb that bred them. These are gamebreds, last time I checked the [] is what made a pit dog a pit dog....like it or not. Yeah, I know it's illegal ...so is getting stoned and street racing...should we burn those people at the stake too? I think he may have got entrapped or he was put out there by some chatty kathy. I commend the man for looking out for his own blood...especially with all the selfish dead beat parents these days.....


I thought that's what the case revolved around? :hammer:

I agree that wether or not the dogs were fought, they deserve a chance at life. The pit may have created the dog, but that's history. You can appreciate history without reliving it.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

There were over 60 puppy's that was killed also


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

SO, sad  I had to go cry for a little bit in the bathroom.


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

well said madbood

and its a load of shit if he would have been a celebrity those dogs would have been saved but since it was just in the world's eyes a old dog fighter than it isnt know all over the world so they knew they could get away with it. Welcome to our wonderful government and our wonderful justice system I've been bitchen about it for years and look I was right.


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

smokey_joe said:


> I thought that's what the case revolved around? :hammer:
> 
> I agree that wether or not the dogs were fought, they deserve a chance at life. The pit may have created the dog, but that's history. You can appreciate history without reliving it.


:goodpost:
ima have to agree with you here


----------



## hwpbpeebles (Feb 8, 2009)

*RIP*

EUTHENIZE DOG FIGHTERS NOT THE DOGS


----------



## college_dude (Oct 16, 2008)

well thats a little extreme....


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So is killing 127 innocent dogs. Some say that if there ever was a truly game man, it was Jesus. I like the poster. Powerful statement.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

so many idiots is this world......


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

mmmm see that gets under my skinn if the media didnt have there head's up obama ass they would have repoterd on this and the pubic out cry would have stoped this 
if it made the 5 oclock news you know they would have had to temperment test ever dog but all they care about is the person they got put in office and ratings


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Update... Court Order Issued to Euthanize Seized Dogs

OpEdNews » Court Order Issued to Euthanize Seized Dogs


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I learned a long time ago that appearances can be deceiving...
I took my puppy to the vet last week, while there I saw woman with a VERY neglected dog, you could see every bone, scars etc, people were giving her dirty looks, turns out shes a rescue volunteer, doing a good deed, visiting a sick pup and spending time with him.
Apparently a scapegoat was needed, we will never know the true story, maybe he's guilty, maybe he's not, but it is up to a jury to decide. I don't think there's anyone out there that hasn't seen evidence of the police and DA cramming a square peg into a round whole in order to get the desired outcome, plenty of innocent people get convicted because the police use scare tactics to get them to confess, or agree to plea bargains, and plenty of guilty people walk free because pricey defense attorneys take advantage of the system. Do the police use extreme measures because scumbags get away by shady means, do they pick weak targets because the real criminals get off scott free, or are the shady defense attorneys necessary because the police and DAs bend the rules? Who knows...
What it comes down to is that a poor man with a bit of a sketchy background was caught in a bad situation, if he was guilty he protected himself and his family, if he was innocent he protected his family the only way he could, because he obviously could not afford to hire an attorney to protect himself, let alone anyone else. It would seem he had no other choice. Until someone lets your rot in an interrogation room for hours, pressing you to mess up, and then convinces you that your son is gonna go to jail and there's nothing you can do, I mean you can't even help yourself, until then, I think no one has the right to pass judgement, except the 12 peers who should have appointed to do so. 
How many people went to jail for crimes they didn't commit because they couldn't afford a lawyer, and put their lives in the hands of a public defender, who was overworked, and overwhelmed? Now that we have DNA testing we are starting to see just how many. 
Like I said, no one knows the truth, and we never will. The dogs have been euthanized, it's a sad, sad tragedy, getting angry with each other only weakens us. I think we can all agree that innocent or guilty, no one wanted to see those dogs put down, so instead of turning on each other we should all be discussing ways we can prevent this from happening again. Are there people we can write letters to? Petitions we can sign? What can be done?


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hwpbpeebles said:


> EUTHENIZE DOG FIGHTERS NOT THE DOGS


sobering...i like.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

alls i can say is it u get found guily u must be guilty. or he must be doing some very suss shit to get this attention.

i dont knw the guy but thats my opinion i could be totally wrong people of have done nothing wrong dont get into this sorta trouble.

aaron.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Could it be a reply from John Goodwin?

So, I took the time and wrote a letter, and sent it to the HSUS, to the following: John Goodwin ([email protected]), to dog-fighting campain PR person Nadya Vera ([email protected]), to corporate communications person Rachel Querry ([email protected]), to the general membership email address ([email protected]), and to the director of the Eastern Regional Office ([email protected]).

Per this blog.

Two people responded back, John Goodwin and Nadya Vera, they used the same letter:

Thank you for contacting us regarding a county judge's decision in North Carolina to euthanize fighting dogs seized from the property of notorious dogfighting kingpin Ed Faron. We understand your concern about the judge's order to euthanize the dogs, and it is always a tragic outcome when healthy animals meet such a fate. But the blame lies with Mr. Faron, and not with county officials or The Humane Society of the United States. While we may not endorse every action of the county, we are grateful to them for working with The HSUS to bust a man who is responsible for an enormous amount of cruelty to dogs, and to bring him to justice.

No organization has done more to attack and harm the dogfighting industry than The HSUS. We've probably invested more in combating dogfighting than all other humane groups combined, and to great effect. We are principally responsible for the strong state and federal laws that make the practice a felony and ban possession and sale of fighting animals, and we have trained thousands of law enforcement personnel on investigating and raiding fighting operations. What's more, it is our training, investigations, and rewards programs that are resulting in the arrest of countless dogfighters and the seizure of thousands of fighting dogs (which are, according to the dogfighters, an asset they lose upon seizure).

We are involved in dogfighting busts on almost a weekly basis, and the handling of Mr. Faron's dogs raises the same questions that confound us constantly. With approximately 600,000 pit bulls killed in shelters each year, why should fighting dogs, which obviously require more resources to manage and which pose an obvious threat to other animals, get placed in favor of other equally deserving pit bulls and other breeds slated for euthanasia? In a local jurisdiction that has perhaps hundreds of other pit bulls waiting for loving homes, why not save them in favor of fighting dogs that will cost far more to handle on a per dog basis? How do we solve the larger pit bull problem in the nation, since we have an epidemic of dogfighters and others breeding them for aggression and for uses other than as companions?

We conducted a long-term investigation that led to the arrest of Mr. Faron and the seizure of his fighting dogs. He is considered one of the "Godfathers" of dogfighting, and it was our goal to put him out of business, just as it is our goal to target other industry leaders, in order to prevent thousands of dogs for use in fighting pits. Had it not been for our investigation, most of his dogs would have suffered immensely in a fighting pit in the weeks and months ahead. And who knows how many other dogs he would have bred to face this same fate.

It is now an HSUS policy to recommend an evaluation of all fighting dogs. In this case, The HSUS offered to pay for an additional professional evaluator to assess the dogs, even though we were skeptical that these dogs could be safely rehabilitated. The county did not take us up on that offer. Without an affirmative professional evaluation to indicate that the dogs could be safely placed in a new setting, we could not recommend adoption of these dogs who had been bred for generations for their instinct to kill.

While separate evaluations were not done, it is safe to say Faron's dogs have been bred to produce animals with an unstoppable desire to fight, even in the face of extreme pain and fear. Professional dogfighters typically "cull" the dogs that don't exhibit gameness or aggression, and only keep and breed the ones that exhibit the desired traits. For proof of that, we can refer to Faron himself, from his book about dogfighting:
"His face had only just healed from that fight with the Wreckers' dog and he got his nose chewed half off again, that night." 
"The gamest dog I ever saw in my life was King David. At ten minutes, his right leg was broken. At twenty-three minutes, his left leg was broken. At thirty-seven he scratched on stumps, and at forty-eight minutes when he scratched he scratched down one wall and down the other &#8230;.until he got to Beau again."
" I mean, he broke muzzles, crushed skulls- we saw him bite dogs in the chest and their chest would literally collapse. That was Beau&#8230;"

Game-bred dogs pose a risk to other dogs and to people not just because of training, but more importantly because of breeding for aggressive characteristics. Even no-kill shelters typically recommend euthanasia of obviously dangerous dogs.

These fighting dogs do not compare with the dogs from amateur "street fighters," who typically take any, random pit bull and try and force them to fight. If pit bulls have not been bred for generations to have a "fight crazy" instinct, even if they have been exposed to dogfighting, they have a chance of being rehabilitated. This is why a substantial number of Michael Vick's dogs were candidates for rehabilitation, after the court ordered Vick to pay $1 million as a set-aside to provide care and retraining for the dogs.

Once game-bred dogs are confiscated from a fighting situation, there are very few good options. There are no sanctuaries that exist for the thousands of game-bred dogs confiscated each year, and as a nation, there are hundreds of thousands of pit bulls awaiting adoptions in shelters every year. The resources that would be required to confine or rehabilitate fighting dogs could save many more dogs in shelters every year. So, in that sense, it is not a zero-sum game when it comes to euthanasia; it is a negative-sum game, and an inordinate focus on these few pit bulls would result in more euthanasia of other dogs. And if you impose upon rural counties - where most fighting busts occur - the burden of long-term holding of fighting pit bulls, then they may decline to intervene in criminal fighting cases, allowing the dogfighters to continue to operate.

There are tough choices to be made, and the only morally clear act is to attack the dogfighters where they live. We are the only national organization that has an entire unit devoted to this work on a national scale. That's what we'll continue to do.*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

*Also cross posted...

Hell, I could have saved you the time of reading that...

"Dear Concerned Person,

Thanks for sending us a letter that you took hours to thoughtfully write out and research. We certainly don't appreciate it though, and in fact didn't even read it, which is evidenced in the fact that we are all sending you the same generic response -

We are out to anilihate and make extinct this dangerous animal called the "game dog", whose only purpose is to maim and kill everything that comes too close. It's for YOUR safety, we swear! We are busting down the fences of those HORRID dog fighters like Ed Faron and Floyd Boudreaux and saving their TERRIBLY neglicted dogs from further abuse and horror. No need to thank us, we KNOW you're pleased! Our goal is to have every single respectful, well known, well idolized gamebred APBT breeder wiped out within the next 5 years... and we're well on the way to seeing our goal realized! We hope you'll support our extreme distortion of the truth about this amazing breed so that we can reach our goal EVEN faster... please, if you have any information that would assist us in stealing and killing more dogs in the future, we'd love to line your pockets - ahem, I mean hear from you!

Sincerely,
The Heartless, Close Minded, Ignorant, Asshole Staff of HSUS"*


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Does this make since to any of you?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Makes perfect sense to me. The whole damn world is going soft and too few people have the courage to live alongside anyone or anything with the slightest bit of intestinal fortitude.


----------



## eckhal (Feb 21, 2009)

Very sad indeed


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

my husband made a nice comment on this.......
"The HSUS is succeeding where Hitler fell short."


----------

